# Forum Quote Notifier



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

This feature is now built into the forum. You can adjust it in your notification settings.

Forum Notifier alerts you when it sees a new post of a user quoting you on a supported forum. The supported forums are polled once a minute, meaning you should receive a notification within a minute of the post.

Forums currently supported:
RootzWiki
There are 3 ways to get alerted:
Twitter @Mention
Email
A PM on the forum
??? open to suggestions
* Here's an example of it alerting me of a new quote: http://twitter.com/#...;17548548325377

* If you have any suggestions, I would love to hear them.

* *If you are not receiving email notifications, be sure to check your spam folder.*

About: http://forumnotifier...ress.com/about/
Signup: http://forumnotifier...s.com/register/


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

This is an awesome idea! Well done...


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

1techydude said:


> This is an awesome idea! Well done...


Thank you sir


----------



## mattyg151 (Jun 13, 2011)

looks like a nice setup. going to give it a try


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

mattyg151 said:


> looks like a nice setup. going to give it a try


Let me know about any suggestions you have


----------



## mattyg151 (Jun 13, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Let me know about any suggestions you have


works great. very fast and will help keep up with replies without having to subscribe to every thread I post on.


----------



## Aaron636r (Jun 7, 2011)

Some amazing talent/ideas on this forum....incredible!!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Aaron636r said:


> Some amazing talent/ideas on this forum....incredible!!


Thanks, means a lot 

Thought you guys might be interested to know, the notifiers backend has been running flawlessly out of alpha stages for 24hours now!


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

This has been working flawlessly good job!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

I need this.... lol


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just fixed a couple bugs.

One of them caused it to notify some users about a quote that they had already been notified about. It was saving the entire link, & the &s=blahblah of the link changes ever so often I guess. I changed this, & now it just remembers the post number. This should fix that bug. (Sorry about that to the people it happened to last night/this morning)

The other one, if an older thread was bumped up & you were quoted on the last page & had never been notified, it would alert you. I changed this so it only alerts you if you've never been notified & the post was posted that day.

Edit: Fixed another bug where it wouldn't work with people who have a space in their name.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry guys, doesn't look like I'm going to be able to get it back running tonight(See: http://twitter.com/#!/ForumNotifier/status/93178111985852417). I've been looking into the alternatives for a recent forum posts feed... the "New Forum Posts" feed on http://rootzwiki.com/forum.php doesn't seem to update hardly ever, that I can tell anyway.

http://rootzwiki.com/search.php?do=getnew&contenttype=vBForum_Post is a possible alternative, it requires you to login to view it though... that's something I've never done in a script. I'll have to read a tutorial or two over it tomorrow.

*UPDATE:* Instead of going to bed I decided to read more into it. The Forum Notifier now logs into RootzWiki & parses http://rootzwiki.com/search.php?do=getnew&contenttype=vBForum_Post This should not only fix the brokeness, but should also speed up the amount of time it takes to alert you. Let me know if you guys see anything strange happening, not to sure how reliable my 5am coding is :tongue3:.

*UPDATE2:* Also believe I fixed the problem where all emails were going to your spam folders without adding it to a not spam list(for gmail anyway).


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesomeness! Great work!!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

vargus21 said:


> Awesomeness! Great work!!


Thanks!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Removed the BETA tag, seems to be running flawlessly.


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

This is fantastic, thank you!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I just saw this. This is awesome! Thanks!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## motodroidx6365 (Jun 15, 2011)

Superb idea. Thanks 

Sent from DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Would you guys be interested in getting notifications via forum PM?

Edit: Created a WordPress for this project. http://forumnotifier.wordpress.com/
Edit2: Notifications via forum PM should be working now, to change your notification method just fill out the form again.

Edit3: You can now specify the maximum amount of notifications you want to receive per hour.


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

Another reason why rootzwiki has become my #1 forum(MDW being the other one). I don't even bother checking the other ones daily like I used to (xda).


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

kr8os71 said:


> Another reason why rootzwiki has become my #1 forum(MDW being the other one). I don't even bother checking the other ones daily like I used to (xda).


 I'm in the progress of converting the code to support multiple forums, it's taking awhile though because I coded it specifically for RootzWiki. It's over 500 lines of code now, & I'm on like line 177 of adding multi forum support. MDW is one of the forums I plan to add support for, assuming P3droid doesn't have a problem with it.

I would like to find a way to have it integrated into RootzWiki's user settings, no idea on how to go about doing that though lol.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just wanted to jump back in here again and say how great forum notifier is! Love having this. Big +1 to Jordan8.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

vargus21 said:


> Just wanted to jump back in here again and say how great forum notifier is! Love having this. Big +1 to Jordan8.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki Forums


Good to know, thanks .

If you guys notice any problems, let me know. I don't have as much time to monitor it now that school has started back for me.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just fixed a bug. The script was getting sent to a 'moved temporarily' page, something changed on RootzWiki I guess. Should be working fine now.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

For you lovely supporting members, you'll now get notified when a user quotes you in the private section as well. :grin3:


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks good mate, gonna check it out


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Iceman0803 said:


> Awesome! Thank you!





AndyFox2011 said:


> Looks good mate, gonna check it out


Thanks  Let me know if you guys have any problems.


----------

